# CD-RW's What gives?



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Any one else have trouble playing CD-RW's or CD-R's? I tried to play one last night and the CD player spit it back out and said "error".:confused


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

The lense on the CD player is probably not capable of reading a CD/RW. Most CD players will have a hard time playing them if at all. The CD reader on your computer however is designed for this kind of thing. Hope this helps.


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

It's probably te way it was "burned". Were the audio files converted to wav by your cd burn software? Or were the files still left as mp3? The stock head unit cannot play mp3's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

John Millican said:


> It's probably te way it was "burned". Were the audio files converted to wav by your cd burn software? Or were the files still left as mp3? The stock head unit cannot play mp3's.


:agree


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I never had a problem with CD-Rs. Call me crazy, but I only use CD-Rs in the car this way I can care less if they get all scratched up. I believe they get burned as a .wav format, not 100% sure though, but they work!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

They were coverted. After doing a little digging I've found out that you have to use CD-R's not CD-RW's. And also burn them at slower speeds.

Thanks!
:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> The lense on the CD player is probably not capable of reading a CD/RW. Most CD players will have a hard time playing them if at all. The CD reader on your computer however is designed for this kind of thing. Hope this helps.


That is absolutey correct. CD RW will not play in any car.......!!!


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

I was able to play CD-RWs in my '99 Trans AM but I only found one brand which worked...Ricoh. So your statement is not entirely true.
CD-R worked perfectly fine all brands no problem. Don't know about the GTO I pick mine up on Saturday arty:


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

CDRs work just fine. You just gotta have the right format like .wav and not .mp3 or a folder with files.

I have 6 burned disks in there right now and they all work fine..

Rob


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

all i use is cd r's in the car with no problems, so it must be only cd rw's


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Reburned to a CD-R at a slower speed and tried it last night, no problems!
:cheers


----------

